# My sulcatas butt is leaking?



## TiyahLove (Nov 16, 2013)

I was holding tiger earlier and noticed his bottom was leaking fluid. I soaked him after I noticed it and he pooed. He soaked for a good hour or so and I put him in his enclosure to dry off. After a while I decided to weigh him, picked him up put him on the scale and his butt is still oozing. It's a clear liquid and I'm not sure if I should be worried or not. Also, his poo is a little bit soft it stays in a little log but it's mushy and not firm. I'm probably to blame for that, my ferret had fun digging through my plant potters so I'm a little short on fresh grasses.


----------



## ascott (Nov 16, 2013)

Can you capture this on vid?


----------



## TiyahLove (Nov 16, 2013)

It's not a gushing liquid it's a slow oozing clear fluid. Not sure how well the cam will catch it, but I can try to get a pic.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmmm.... does it have an odor?


----------



## TiyahLove (Nov 16, 2013)

Not that I can tell, I don't exactly want to smell butt juices. Lol




This is what was left behind after I picked him up. It's got a slight yellow tint that the camera didn't pick up.


----------



## Lancecham (Nov 16, 2013)

It is hard to tell by the pics, but could it be its urates?


----------



## TiyahLove (Nov 16, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking. It's only around the time that he poos, but his poo isn't as firm either.mis that because he hasn't gotten grass this week? I could soak some hay and use that until my seeds sprout again.


----------

